
Show HN: React Boilerplate and Structor – React UI Builder - ipselon
https://github.com/ipselon/react-boilerplate-clone
======
bloomca
What puzzles me the most, that nobody managed to create highly customizable
editor for websites. People have two extremes – create everything from
scratch, or use some hardcoded solutions, mostly for people without any
programming knowledge.

So the whole niche is empty – for the people who have programming knowledge,
but want this task done quickly and with best practices.

This exact solution seems to be too complicated. It is promising, I agree, but
without careful consideration of composability we might end up with another
monster. Also, I'd like to notice that I think it should be extremely simple,
and code should be hidden completely; though the idea of "marketplace" is
amazing, because all components, basically, already exist.

~~~
codegeek
I have thought about this topic the same way. But what is that "ideal"
solution ? What is the middle ground ? Perhaps a widget/component based
drag/drop but customizable HTML/CSS if needed ?

------
reedlaw
I recently started a project with React Boilerplate. I like its defaults and
the discipline it imposes from the start. There is a lot to learn but you can
get started by looking at example code included in the project. Would I gain
much by adding Structor to an existing project?

One thing I miss from react-rails is error messages with full stack traces and
references to source code locations. Is there a way to get this with
Boilerplate?

~~~
ipselon
Please update structor npm module: npm uninstall -E -D structor && npm install
-E -D structor

Sorry for the inconvenience.

------
ipselon
Please update structor npm module:

`npm uninstall -E -D structor && npm install -E -D structor`

Sorry for the inconvenience.

------
deepnotderp
I'm getting a "weird error 8" when trying to install. What are its
dependencies?

~~~
ipselon
Did you follow this instruction [https://github.com/ipselon/react-boilerplate-
clone#getting-s...](https://github.com/ipselon/react-boilerplate-
clone#getting-started)?

